# Squat and bounce at the bottom?



## chicken_hawk (Nov 5, 2013)

I learned my squat technique from the guys and gals at westside which is basically a high bar medium wide stance...however they all lift geared. Now, watching the few squat vids I notice bouncing at the bottom...something I don't do. Now, as the weight climbed I noticed less or no bounce obviously...however should one try to achieve bounce at the bottom??? Is it even possible when using PR weights?

Thanks,
Hawk


----------



## xmen1234 (Nov 5, 2013)

Well, First off if you are going for a true PR (whether it be a gym PR or Comp Pr) you want to make sure you are to depth.  That being said, there needs to be a pause.  So if I am understanding you correctly, you are talking about down fast then popping up?  If so, then popping up is obviously hard as it is a weight you are not used to squatting.


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 5, 2013)

My concern would be the stress on the knees that might be placed on the knees with heavy weights using a bounce.  I am slow and methodical on my heavy squat reps.  I will watch the other guys at the gym and see if I notice any bounce in their reps.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 5, 2013)

If you watch these two giants you will see they go to depth with no problem, but bounce:

http://www.anasci.org/vB/powerlifting-strongman/33821-905-lb-squat.html

Hawk


----------



## psych (Nov 5, 2013)

I train with Derek at Quads.  And what you call a "bounce" isn't one.  You hit parallel then do a quick dip to sink it and piggy back on the rebound of the knee wraps.  Also with a thicker torso when you hit the bottom of your stomach on your thighs it gives you a little extra push up when you contract. 

It comes down to your technique, build, levers, style, and equipment you use.  Example would be you don't see ALOT of dive bombers raw raw. In knee wraps yes but not alot raw raw.  Guys with big shoulders dont take super close grips on the squat bar, the high the bar on the back the more upright on the descend, etc....


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 6, 2013)

psych said:


> I train with Derek at Quads.  And what you call a "bounce" isn't one.  You hit parallel then do a quick dip to sink it and piggy back on the rebound of the knee wraps.  Also with a thicker torso when you hit the bottom of your stomach on your thighs it gives you a little extra push up when you contract.
> 
> It comes down to your technique, build, levers, style, and equipment you use.  Example would be you don't see ALOT of dive bombers raw raw. In knee wraps yes but not alot raw raw.  Guys with big shoulders dont take super close grips on the squat bar, the high the bar on the back the more upright on the descend, etc....



Thanks bro!
Hawk


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 6, 2013)

psych said:


> I train with Derek at Quads.  And what you call a "bounce" isn't one.  You hit parallel then do a quick dip to sink it and piggy back on the rebound of the knee wraps.  Also with a thicker torso when you hit the bottom of your stomach on your thighs it gives you a little extra push up when you contract.
> 
> It comes down to your technique, build, levers, style, and equipment you use.  Example would be you don't see ALOT of dive bombers raw raw. In knee wraps yes but not alot raw raw.  Guys with big shoulders dont take super close grips on the squat bar, the high the bar on the back the more upright on the descend, etc....



I tend to roll my bar as far down on my shoulders as possible, is this something to avoid?


----------



## psych (Nov 6, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> I tend to roll my bar as far down on my shoulders as possible, is this something to avoid?



Nope your good.  Low bar lets you use more back.  Alot of multi ply guys use high because they cant bend forward with all that weight.  Low bar is better for your shoulders.


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 6, 2013)

psych said:


> Nope your good.  Low bar lets you use more back.  Alot of multi ply guys use high because they cant bend forward with all that weight.  Low bar is better for your shoulders.



Ok, thanks for the info.  I appreciate it....


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 6, 2013)

psych said:


> Nope your good.  Low bar lets you use more back.  Alot of multi ply guys use high because they cant bend forward with all that weight.  Low bar is better for your shoulders.



I have found the opposite to be true. Low bar places a ton of pressure on my shoulders ( my rotators)..particularly when you get to the 500+ range.

Hawk


----------



## psych (Nov 7, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> I have found the opposite to be true. Low bar places a ton of pressure on my shoulders ( my rotators)..particularly when you get to the 500+ range.
> 
> Hawk



Its a flexibility thing.  It's like arching in the bench or doing sumo deadlifts, if you can cool if not cool.  I had to really work on my flexibility when I got in the 700's.  Cause if I didn't fix it I would've made my bicep tendinitis worse. 

The key is to find what works for you and stick with it till it stops.  If you get bigger shoulders and biceps you will need to widen your grip for example.  Lose weight and your waist is small you bring your feet in to save your back.  Low back is fried put the bar higher. Make it work for you!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 7, 2013)

Good thread with tips and info guys ..I'm a slow squatter too and tall which requires a long travel to parallel. Low on the back best for me.


----------



## feen (Nov 21, 2013)

Great info thanks psych


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 22, 2013)

Bounce ? Shane Hanmond use to drop like a rock and it looked like a bounce .
That is a guy utilizing the "spool up" effect of wraps as Psych mentioned .
There is no pause as in a bench with a callout to squat once below parallel.
If there was there would be a bunch of really overworked spotters from guys getting pinned. Some guys use to like a quick drop and up for the last part of the descent. Harder to red if you are not sure. My bud is recovering from  pancreatitis but I left him a message Pysch...


----------

